

Patents are 'useless' - says the chairman of the SME Innovation Alliance (SMEIA) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/businessclub/8200861/Tech-body-patents-are-useless.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's the "Open letter"

[http://www.smeia.org/smeia-
org/_img/sme/SMEIA_HMG_Growth_pol...](http://www.smeia.org/smeia-
org/_img/sme/SMEIA_HMG_Growth_policies.pdf)

